# [gelöst] env-update: command not found? [solved]

## oMeE

Hi zusammen  :Smile: 

Laut dem Handbuch bin ich beim chroot

So...

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

eingeben ...danach

```
env-update
```

jetzt kommt als Meldung

```
bash: env-update: command not found
```

  :Confused:   :Shocked: 

Hab ich da irgendwo was überseh'n.

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## smg

Bist du root? whoami ausführen.

Wenn nicht sudo env-update, wenn du es bist whereis env-update.

Dann evt. noch mehr Informationen was du bis jetzt gemacht hast.

----------

## oMeE

whoaim -> root

Bei sudo und whereis kommt auch...

```
bash: : command not found
```

Bis jetzt hab ich nichts großartiges gemacht... nur nach dem Handbuch gegangen ...bis zur Stelle wo ich eigentlich die Chroot Umebung betrete.

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## smg

Mh! Und wenn du mal einfach jetzt bash eingibtst? Was passiert dann?

----------

## oMeE

Wenn ich jetzt bash eingeben kommt nichts.

env-update ist unverändert... command not found  :Sad: 

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## smg

 *oMeE wrote:*   

> Wenn ich jetzt bash eingeben kommt nichts.
> 
> env-update ist unverändert... command not found 
> 
> Gruss
> ...

 

zeig mal 

history | tail -n 100 

bitte..

----------

## oMeE

Also irgendwas stimmt bei der Installation hinten und vorne nicht   :Confused: 

```
history | tail -n 100 
```

 ...als Ausgabe kommt

```
bash: tail: command not found
```

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## smg

Verlasse nochmal die chroot umgebung und geh nochmal rein...

dann source /etc/profile && env-update

----------

## oMeE

Ist weiterhin unverändert...

```
bash: env-update: command not found
```

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## smg

 *oMeE wrote:*   

> Ist weiterhin unverändert...
> 
> ```
> bash: env-update: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

sehr seltsam.. und du hast dich strikt ans handbuch gehalten? ich weiß leider nicht was das sein könnten, sorry!

----------

## oMeE

Jup... komplett ans Handbuch.

Werd die Installation neu beginnen... ist halb so wild, da noch nicht soviel gemacht wurde  :Smile: 

Danke nochmals für deine Hilfe smg  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## oMeE

Hab die Installation neu begonnen und siehe da...

ein env-update funktioniert einwandfrei  :Smile: 

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

## smg

 *oMeE wrote:*   

> Hab die Installation neu begonnen und siehe da...
> 
> ein env-update funktioniert einwandfrei 
> 
> Gruss
> ...

 

Hast bestimmt irgendwo nen Fehler gemacht und nicht bemerkt.  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## oMeE

 *smg wrote:*   

> Hast bestimmt irgendwo nen Fehler gemacht und nicht bemerkt. 

 

Jup das denke ich auch mal   :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruss

«oMeE»

----------

